

Ask HN: How do you read Hacker News on an iPhone? - gorm

I switched to an iPhone 4s from a Nexus One and shockingly realized that iOS5 doesn't allow you to increase the font size in the browser.<p>Also iPhone doesn't manage to click zoom many pages including Hacker News. It just zooms in with a very small fraction and the font size is too small.<p>If you pinch zoom further in you get horizontal scrolling on iOS5, but the Android browser does correct adaptive zoom.<p>iOS5 has the Reader functionality, but it seems to be triggered only on some selected sites and not on HN.<p>I have also seen some ways to increase font size using a bookmarklet, but this is too cumbersome for my likening.<p>So I wonder whats the best way to read Hacker News on the iPhone browser?
======
arikrak
<http://ihackernews.com> lets you read all the links as text. i found it to be
better than the hacker news app that i tried.

~~~
SyneRyder
iHackerNews looks great, except it doesn't seem to go past the first page of
HN. Or did I miss something?

------
Turing_Machine
HN doesn't have a <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml".... />;
entry in the head, which is what most RSS/Atom feed readers (including, I
suspect, Apple's Reader) use to detect the presence of a feed for the page. If
you click the RSS link at the bottom of the page you should see the Reader
functionality. Unfortunately, the feed only gives you the article titles, not
the text. There's a comments link in the feed but it doesn't work in Apple's
reader (it does work in Google Reader).

(updated: got a little happy with pre-escaping the HTML the first time :-)

------
connor
New Media Campaigns put together a pretty good mobile site with some apis:
<http://hn.gethifi.com/#/>

------
bdwalter
I use this. <http://newsyc.me/>

